# cake (produced by the Ceramic-filter)



## lucia_zhl

Hi: I would like to know how to say in spanish

"Ceramic-filter is now proven the most energy-efficient solid/liquid separation device which produces an almost absolute vacuum,resulting in very dry cake"

Mi intento:

*EL filtro de cerámica ahora se prueba el aparato sólido/líquido más eficiente en energía de la separación que produce un vacío casi absoluto, dando por resultado la torta muy seca.*


Gracias


----------



## Mate

_Ceramic-filter is now proven the most energy-efficient solid/liquid separation device which produces an almost absolute vacuum,resulting in very dry cake._

"El filtro cerámico ha probado ser el dispositivo separador de sólidos y líquidos energéticamente más eficiente. Crea un vacío casi absoluto dando como resultado una torta (?) muy seca."


----------



## lucia_zhl

Mateamargo said:


> _Ceramic-filter is now proven the most energy-efficient solid/liquid separation device which produces an almost absolute vacuum,resulting in very dry cake._
> 
> "El filtro cerámico ha probado ser el dispositivo separador de sólidos y líquidos energéticamente más eficiente. Crea un vacío casi absoluto dando como resultado una torta (?) muy seca."


 
muchas gracias

*"cake" meaning* :

after dewatering the solid/liquid slurry , the cake is produced by the Ceramic-filter 

I can't find the suitable word in spanish


----------



## Mate

lucia_zhl said:


> muchas gracias
> 
> *"cake" meaning* :
> 
> after dewatering the solid/liquid slurry , the cake is produced by the Ceramic-filter
> 
> I can't find the suitable word in spanish


Neither do I. 
Sorry


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Tal vez puedes usar _masa, pasta o corteza_, que suena más acorde con le término técnico al que se refiere "cake".  Saludos.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Roberto_Mendoza said:


> Tal vez puedes usar _masa, pasta o corteza_, que suena más acorde con le término técnico al que se refiere "cake".  Saludos.



ahora que lo pienso, no estoy tan convencido de que corteza suene tan bien


----------



## lucia_zhl

the cake is the filter cake 

maybe can say it in spanish"la masa/torta del filtro"


----------



## Mate

Maybe "*sedimentos* del filtrado" is more accurate.


----------



## lucia_zhl

so filter cake in this sentence can be translated into "*sedimentos* del filtrado" or "*sedimentos* filtrados"? 



"The results showed that the water content in filter cake of phosphate concentrate was decreased greatly.The ceramic filter could substitute for other dewatering equipment to treat phosphate concentrate."


and the sentence

"Ceramic-filter is now proven the most energy-efficient solid/liquid separation device which produces an almost absolute vacuum,resulting in very dry cake"


may be translated into spanish


"El filtro cerámico ha probado ser el dispositivo separador de sólidos y líquidos energéticamente más eficiente. Crea un vacío casi absoluto dando como resultado *sedimentos* del filtrado muy seca."

Is it correct? gracias!


----------



## lpfr

Creo que lo más próximo es "torta". He aquí una de las acepciones del DRAE:
*2. *f. Cualquier masa reducida a forma de *torta.*


----------



## pitivw

Mateamargo said:


> Maybe "*sedimentos* del filtrado" is more accurate.


 
I agree that could be good translation, albeit searching on *wordreference english definition of cake* you can see:
_verb_*1 *coat, *cake*
_form a coat over; "Dirt had coated her face" _Category Tree: touch; adjoin; meet; contact ╚cover; spread over ╚coat, *cake*



So it seems it can be translate as *CAPA (COAT)*

*...*_RESULTANDO (obteniendo) UNA CAPA MUY SECA (desecada, deshidratada)_
_Saludos_


----------



## cybermetaller

Yo, de hecho, es escuchado la palabra *torta* para hacer referencia a los sólidos secos que quedan del filtrado en un filtro prensa.

¡Saludos!


----------



## lucia_zhl

Thanks for your help.

lucia


----------



## Peter P

En la separación sólido/líquido por filtración "cake" se traduce como torta como dijo el amigo lpfr. En el caso de "the water content in filter cake of phosphate concentrate", yo lo traduzco así: _"...el contenido de agua en el concentrado de fosfato de la torta filtrada..."_

Salu2

Peter P.


----------

